

Lunching with Silicon Valley VIPs - syed123
http://www.urbandaddy.com/sfo/gear/12478/LetsLunch_Lunching_with_Silicon_Valley_VIPs_San_Francisco_SFO_Service

======
alain94040
Guess who signed up, following that article? A YC partner. Which one? Guess
:-)

